# Pour Watch!



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Whenever you're getting ready for a large slab to be poured (especially with a pumper truck) with multiple stub ups, you have to be sure the concrete finishers know who you are, and that you mean business. Get your mud boots and gloves on! If a floor drain or clean out gets stepped on, or a one of your plumb pipes gets knocked crooked, let them know right then that you expect it to be straightened up. If they ignor you, and I admit, it's very hectic for them, wait till they're out of the way, and then walk right into the pour and plumb it up. This will get their attention as they'll have to come back and refloat your footsteps. They now know that disturbing your work is going to make more work for them. Also, a box of donuts just before things get started can save you a lot of grief if you want to try the diplomatic route. You only get one chance to have it plumb & level with concrete! .......... Any other concrete tips?:thumbsup:


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

If you can do it, install couplers on all the stub up pipes and set the top of the couplers level with the top of the floor. This is super easy to do and it saves the concrete guys a ton of time and work. If you do this the strike off will go right over the coupler and they won't hit it. The next day there will be white circles wherever there's a coupler. Just go pop them to break all the concrete off.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

What is a coupler? Or are you referring to couplings?


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yea, couplings set 1/4" below finish work good if the finishers are accurate on the grade. I tape grade whiskers on the north side of each pipe. The whirlybirds don't rip them off. Put a cookie in each one, wrap some seam seal foam around it, and cover the whole thing with duct tape. What do you use to keep the concrete out of them?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Just duct tape.


----------

